# Dog Agression



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

So there is a dog, Paxton, at the local shelter who is dog aggressive and attacked another dog because Paxton's run wasn't latched properly and he got out, attacked a dog that was being walked by a volunteer. The dog barely survived and Paxton is in "lockdown" so that they can evaluate him and work on his problems. The shelter is trying to find another rescue or sanctuary that will take him. Oh, and the shelter is a no-kill shelter so that is good for Paxton right now.

I have decided that I would like to volunteer at the shelter and try to help this poor guy out as far as working with him one-on-one a couple days a week. Even if it is just to help Paxton and enrich his life while he is in solitary. They are thinking that he's being over stimulated with all of the dogs around and that shelter life is making him nuts.

I was just looking for some advice on how to help Paxton? Any training tips? Or other tips will be helpful.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a very complex problem and one that is too complicated to discuss in this manner but I can give you some thoughts. Paxton doesn't have a training problem, he has a behavior problem and that is handled differently. You can't train aggression out of a dog. You must use behavior modification and that is almost always a long and tedious process. Google *desensitization and counter conditioning* You should learn what to do and how to do it. There is no fast or easy answer.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I know that it is a behavioral issue... I have an AmStaff that is DA and I understand that it is genetic. I will be sure to look that up. Thanks!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

what kind of dog is Paxton?

btw good for you to volnteer to at least keep him company while he is in alone. that in itself will make him happier


----------

